# Canon SX30 IS or Fuji 200EXR?



## burakyazan (Jan 3, 2011)

Sorry for my bad english.here is a comparison I couldn't find in any website.I'm really undecided which one to buy.Canon's 35X zoom is charming me.but I don't how well it's picture quality?I read a few reviews of 200EXR.Almost everyone is pleased with it's picture quality.I wish it had a bit more zoom...So, which one do you recommend in terms of picture quality?Fuji also supports RAW, but it is not advantage for me.I'm not a profesional


----------



## RauschPhotography (Jan 3, 2011)

Canon's Powershot SX30 is a really great camera--I actually have one as an everyday camera when I don't feel like lugging around my DSLR. It has 14 megapixels, shoots 720p HD video and I really love the flip out screen


----------



## burakyazan (Jan 3, 2011)

This is a good news for me  as I said zoom is charming me.what about picture quailty?are you pleased?


----------



## RauschPhotography (Jan 3, 2011)

Yeah, it's great image quality for a point and shoot in my opinion. Only thing I dislike about the SX30 is that the flash is manual raise only.


----------



## burakyazan (Jan 3, 2011)

Thank you friend  you really have helped and relaxed me  I'm going to buy canon


----------



## Derrel (Jan 6, 2011)

How is the battery life on the Canon? Have you checked into that aspect of it?


----------



## bead4me (Jan 6, 2011)

I one canon 30sx is but dont understand why my photos are 180dpi , and were can i change them to 300dpi, please help


----------

